# Another new shop started...



## Stuart B (Feb 2, 2009)

After a couple of weeks of clearing out my garage, it is no longer a garage, it is a shop... The addition of my first lathe has made the transition.

Stuart


----------



## ksouers (Feb 2, 2009)

Stuart,
That looks like a nice sturdy lathe. You definitely don't want to drop that on your foot!!

Looks like a great start.


Kevin


----------



## Kermit (Feb 2, 2009)

The job is always easier with the proper tool for it.

I hope my moving equipment works as well when the time comes (25 year old son, in used condition) ;D

Welcome,
Kermit


----------



## Stuart B (Feb 2, 2009)

I was very lucky. There is a small engineering shop in my village, who were looking to get rid of the lathe. The price included them shifting it the 3/4 mile to my place and dropping it in the correct location.
I have also been given free access to their offcut bin, who should be a great source of materials.
S.


----------



## Stuart B (Feb 2, 2009)

Kevin,

It is a 1963 Colchester Chipmaster. The Brochure says 1260 pounds.
I did think exactly the same when I was steadying it as it was being positioned.

S.


----------

